# Manitou Circus Expert



## nartmot (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I am looking to put a 80mm travel suspension fork on my newly acquired Trek T900. Got a killer deal on it from a lady that probably used it twice. What do you think about the Manitou Circus Expert? I read somewhere that this fork was tandem approved, but when I contacted Manitou they basically said "use it at your own risk." I could care less of it voids my warranty. Just looking for some reassurance that it can handle the abuse.

I am looking for a 80mm because I have limited stand over height as it is. Any other suggestions would be welcome. Thanks in advance.

Team weight is around 310lbs. We wont be riding anything too technical. No dropoffs or anything like that. We like to go fast, though.

Tom


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

It really depends team weight, and how hard you plan on pushing things. 
I look at the Circus vs my fork;(except 2010 version)
Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 Fork 2013 > Components > Forks > Suspension Forks | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
and I guess I wouldn't have the same confidence, but my team weight varies from 300 - 350.


----------

